# Dating...



## Phantom (Jan 11, 2014)

So, how are you when it comes to dating? Do you go on many dates? None at all? Do you prefer online dates? Would you go on/have you ever been on a blind date?


----------



## Flora (Jan 11, 2014)

It's a little tricky for me to answer, by sheer virtue of "only dated one person ever," but dates are really nice so I'd probably go on a lot.

I've also never been on an online date but from talking to folks that have, I'd say they'd be nice (though in-person dates are probably preferable to me)

And finally I'd rather not do blind dates because I'd be really uncomfortable going on a date with someone I don't know very well.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 11, 2014)

I've gone on a few dates before!  All with the same person, though.  They were kind of enjoyable, actually, though I'm not one for going _out_ on dates because it can create a lot of awkward moments.

I'm completely fine with online dating, I've done it before and I will probably do it again.

And no blind dates for me, for the same reason as Flora.  I'm not that desperate; if someone comes along, someone comes along, but I'm not love-thirsty.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 11, 2014)

I've never been on a date. I've taken my girlfriend out to dinner and stuff, but there was never a "dating" period of our relationship. In an alternate universe, I imagine I'd find dating quite nice. Online dating would certainly not be my thing, but I'd be willing to gamble on the occasional blind date, probably.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 11, 2014)

I've never been on date!

In fact I have never dated anyone!

Except I guess the guy who asked me to the February dance at my school. Which is giving me anxiety. Because I don't really like him. And also because my parents are pressuring me to befriend him.

Also I'm 90% sure I'm not aromantic or asexual and somehow I have never felt any attraction to anyone I know ever.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 11, 2014)

I absolutely love dates! One of the few drawbacks of being in a relationship is that you can't really have dates with other people. My personal favourite is the deglet nour date. It's so soft and chewy and sweet!

I'm only telling you this because it's what I put on my Match.com profile, so I thought it would be relevant to the conversation. I guess it wasn't really. So anyway, when it comes to actual dating, well...

I absolutely love dates! One of the few drawbacks of being in a relationship is that you can't really have dates with other people. Not that I'd rather be single, but there is something uniquely exciting about going on a first date with someone. Honestly, it doesn't even have to be an actual romantic date; I just really like meeting new people and getting to know them. So would I consider blind dating? Definitely! I'm sure there are many ways in which it could go terribly wrong, depending on how "blind" the date is, exactly... but I'd gladly trade two hours of my life for the opportunity to befriend a cool new person!

Besides that, I also love seducing people. I won't go so far as to say that I'm a _master_ of seduction, but maybe like a... whatever the next best thing is. I like doing that thing that makes people swoon, is what I'm saying. It's really not as hard as some people make it out to be. I've noticed that mostly you just have to wiggle your eyebrows and be very good-looking, and it helps to smell nice and make a lot of jokes. It's also good if you buy a food for your date, they will appreciate it and swoon more. It has to be a moderately classy food, so not like a hamburger, but maybe like a pastry of some kind. It should be a food for humans of course, unless your date is another animal. My cats really like the Whiskas brand of cat food, you could try that if your date is a cat. Otherwise I don't think I have that many food tips.


----------



## Jolty (Jan 12, 2014)

i've only been on like one or two dates and i'm not sure if they were actually dates to be honest
all the relationships i've had were ones that started online aaaand i only ever got to meet one person while we were actually still together and when we met up we just did a bunch of stuff but i dunno if those qualify as dates lol.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 12, 2014)

my thoughts : no


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jan 12, 2014)

not much of a date person. i've taken girlfriends on dates as far as going to see a movie and getting dinner, but i prefer a relationship where i can just spend time with my girlfriend talking and not have to necessarily take each other out someplace nice

i mean yeah a date or two is nice here and there, but i've always preferred the benefits of a long-term relationship over dating

although i guess you can say i do technically go on the occasional online date with my girlfriend since she's moved, but i don't really consider it such since we talk every day and always try to find time to play games together online

blind dating is a no, however. i'd much rather go out with somebody i already know rather than go out with a stranger


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe someone could tell me what "dating" actually means?

Most commonly I just assume it means being in a relationship with, but then as some people in this thread have done, say that they are in a relationship but don't date. Then that means that dating is just _going out with_ in the literal sense and that it's possible to date someone and not be in a relationship. That makes sense, since sometimes going out with friends can be called a date. But then how does online dating make any sense with that definition unless you do it in Second Life or something?
That and this thread is about relationship dates, not going-out-with-friends dates?

Someone explain :c


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 14, 2014)

I think it's about dating _and_ going out on dates, Murkrow.  You can "date" without actually going out on dates, I think Phantom wants to know how you feel about both.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 15, 2014)

i've only ever dated my boyfriend, so i've never done the whole 'hey i like you wanna go on a date with me' sort of thing, and I don't think i'd be able to pull it off really.

but i love dates!!! like getting dinner or going to a movie or something. cute!!!! o w o


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 15, 2014)

Does Hatoful Boyfriend count


----------



## sovram (Jan 15, 2014)

Music Dragon said:


> I absolutely love dates! One of the few drawbacks of being in a relationship is that you can't really have dates with other people.


_whispers_ thts why u gotta b poly

In all seriousness though I am so lucky because I'm seeing someone who is also poly and it's just us right now and it's lovely but it's totally open.



> Besides that, I also love seducing people. I won't go so far as to say that I'm a _master_ of seduction, but maybe like a... whatever the next best thing is.


I prefer to call myself an "amateur master".

All of that said, I think dates are cool because I'm really fascinated by people and the strange reasons why they like the things they like or why they behave the way they behave. I enjoy figuring those out. I am smitten with being able to predict how they will react to a certain thing, and loving them more for it. I have social anxiety, though, so acquiring dates can be difficult. It takes a lot of chutzpah.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 15, 2014)

And The Legend Continues said:


> Does Hatoful Boyfriend count


Yes


----------



## Phantom (Jan 15, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> Maybe someone could tell me what "dating" actually means?
> 
> Most commonly I just assume it means being in a relationship with, but then as some people in this thread have done, say that they are in a relationship but don't date. Then that means that dating is just _going out with_ in the literal sense and that it's possible to date someone and not be in a relationship. That makes sense, since sometimes going out with friends can be called a date. But then how does online dating make any sense with that definition unless you do it in Second Life or something?
> That and this thread is about relationship dates, not going-out-with-friends dates?
> ...


Well, there's dating someone and dating in general. I was more going towards the in general thing. 

Dating is, well, whatever it means to you. You can say you're 'dating' your longtime significant other. I know people that have been in their relationship for years, but they still have a date night every once and a while. (Because let's be honest, the going out and having just plain fun _dates_ start to become few and far between as time goes on)

I just realized I never answered the question. I've done a little bit of everything. I would have a date every couple weeks or so. Just a chance to meet someone new. Thing is I'm at the stage in my life where I'm really looking for someone I can have a future with, and someone I can see myself with for the rest of my life. (Not high expectations or anything, right?) I've done online dating, which hasn't been that bad. I mean, my current partner and I met off the internet. 

Well, most of my dates are off the internet. It's just an easier way to do things. I'm not in school, I work full time, and I don't go to bars or clubs. The chance of meeting people is pretty scarce for me.

How I met my current girlfriend: I was bored one day, and feeling like I'd never find someone. I was in a chat room, talking to a few longtime friends there, and I decided, with their help, to write an ad for myself on craigslist of all places. I wrote a longpost for it, and with their help, posted it. 

I got quite a few responses, but none led to anything past a second date. (And a few weirdos that responded) Then one day while I was doing my jury duty (Yes, I recently had jury duty, it sucked, sort of.) and sitting in the jury lounge I got another response. I figured I was bored anyways and it couldn't hurt to have someone new to talk to. And here we are later. It was a spur of the moment thing to post the ad and I'm happy I stuck my neck out there. I've never had a relationship just feel so right so quickly. Hell, we've been together more than a month now and yet we've already met each other's families and such.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 15, 2014)

sovram said:


> _whispers_ thts why u gotta b poly


omg sovram get your own swedish boyfriend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flora (Jan 16, 2014)

Phantom said:


> I know people that have been in their relationship for years, but they still have a date night every once and a while. (Because let's be honest, the going out and having just plain fun _dates_ start to become few and far between as time goes on)


My parents got recommended by their counselor to go on "date nights" once a week and their relationship has gotten better from it. also it's the cutest thing ever


----------



## sovram (Jan 16, 2014)

ultraviolet said:


> omg sovram get your own swedish boyfriend!!!!!!!!!


Do you know any that are interested? Swedish boyfriends, I mean. I'd love to meet one.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 16, 2014)

sovram said:


> Do you know any that are interested? Swedish boyfriends, I mean. I'd love to meet one.


I'd be interested in finding a free Swedish boyfriend too


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 17, 2014)

I've never gone on a date. I'd really like to take my crush out on one, but I'm really nervous about the whole thing. Mostly nervous about my parent's reactions and stuff.


----------

